# Nicolai Helius AC 26 2013



## Trashguard (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo Nicolai-Fans,

mit diesem Thread möchte ich euch teilhaben lassen an meiner neuen Errungenschaft.
nachdem ich in den Neunziger Jahren als Jungspund mountainbikemäßig schwer unterwegs war und dieses tolle Hobby nach Jahren der Enthaltsamkeit neu für mich entdeckt habe, begab ich mich Ende letzten Jahres auf die Suche nach einem vollgefederten Wald- und Haldenbike, das auch gröbere Abfahrten in alpinem Gelände locker wegstecken sollte. Ich habe mir viele Bikes angesehen, doch am Ende habe ich mich für diese kompromisslose Maschine entschieden.

Hier ein paar erste Eindrücke

unscheinbare Ankunft
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









26" in pulver-schwarz-glossy





AM-Dämpferaufnahme





tapered Schweißtraum





Revelation





Schaftkürzung





Laufräder Notubes





Säubern und Kleben





Frischmilch





Frisbee drauf





weitere Eindrücke folgen...


----------



## Trashguard (20. Mai 2013)

Syntace-Cockpit







LEV





Bremsleitung kürzen






Soweit erstmal

Grüße,

Trashguard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Mai 2013)

Kommt gut

ULH: titan elox?


----------



## Trashguard (20. Mai 2013)

Jep, "titan elox", Dekor "grau"


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Mai 2013)

feines teil 

aber bei der vorbaulänge bist du etwas in den "90ern" hängengeblieben?


----------



## AM_Heizer (21. Mai 2013)

Schönes Radl !
Hab ein '12er AC, das einzige was mich daran "stört" sind die ausfallenden (SSP). Ansonsten ist das Teil Bombe 
Viel Spass weiterhin, freu mich auf weitere Bilder.

Alex


----------



## ssiemund (21. Mai 2013)

Die Farbe wäre nicht so meines, aber halt ein Nikolai 
Bin auf die Milchreifen zusammen mit der Flow Ex Felge gespannt. Berichte mal nach den ersten Ausfahrten.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Mai 2013)

Starkes AC und eine Megafarbkombi!
Vorbau würde ich sofort ändern. Passt einfach nicht zur Geo. 

Viel Spass.


----------



## Trashguard (21. Mai 2013)

Thema Vorbau ist tatsächlich umstritten. Möglichwerweise rührt die Vorliebe nach einer etwas gestreckteren Haltung tatsächlich aus den alten Zeiten. Habe ein wenig "Reserve" mit diversen Spacern gelassen, damit ich zur Genüge experimentieren kann.

Ich benötige noch den Nicolai-Umwerfer. Habe dort mal nachgefragt, was Preise und Lieferzeit betrifft. Leider ist man mit dem Support nicht gerade flott. Hoffe aber, ich muss nicht wieder 16 Wochen warten.

Gibt es Alternativen zu den Nicolai-modifizierten SRAM-Umwerfern?

Ich würde gern einen RS Dämpfer verbauen. Sind die von Nicolai angebotenen Dämpfer ebenfalls speziell getuned oder handelt es sich um Standard-RS-Ware?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Holland (21. Mai 2013)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Thema Vorbau ist tatsächlich umstritten. Möglichwerweise rührt die Vorliebe nach einer etwas gestreckteren Haltung tatsächlich aus den alten Zeiten. Habe ein wenig "Reserve" mit diversen Spacern gelassen, damit ich zur Genüge experimentieren kann.
> 
> Ich benötige noch den Nicolai-Umwerfer. Habe dort mal nachgefragt, was Preise und Lieferzeit betrifft. Leider ist man mit dem Support nicht gerade flott. Hoffe aber, ich muss nicht wieder 16 Wochen warten.
> 
> Gibt es Alternativen zu den Nicolai-modifizierten SRAM-Umwerfern?



Nicht ganz "alltägliche" Farbkombi in diesem Forum. 
Das klassische Müsing im Hintergrund ist wohl der Vorfahre. Wird die Bremse farblich zum Klan passen?





Zum Vorbau: Ich denke die meisten hier werden sagen, das es am AC nicht mehr als 70mm Länge sein sollten. Egal wie hoch. Zu hoher Spacerstack wird hier übrigens heftigst abgelehnt. Zu recht.

Zum Umwerfer: AFAIK gehen nur die SRAMs mit Modifizierung, die man 
eigentlich auch selbst vornehmen kann. Im Grund ist nur ein Bogen an der Unterkante reingefräst und ein Gewinde in die Bohrlöcher geschnitten.

Einzige Alternative ist keinen Umwerfer zu montieren und stattdessen nur eine (leichte) KeFü zu verbauen. In echt. Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10613508#post10613508


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trashguard (21. Mai 2013)

Jep, das Müsing ist ein Zapata Limited Edition Baujahr 1995 +/-, das komplett neu aufgebaut wurde. Die Infernos sind natürlich grober Unfug, sie gehören aber an dieses 90ies-Bike.

Danke für den Tip in Bezug auf die Umwerfer. Wenn ich bei Nicolai nichts erreiche, besorge ich mir einen X9, fräse und schneide Gewinde.

Den RS Monarch (Plus) braucht man auch nicht unbedingt aus Lübbrechtsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (23. Mai 2013)

Bezgl. Umwerfer könntest Du es nochmal im Bikemarkt versuchen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/116869-sram-x9-2x10-umwerfer-nicolai-direct-mount

Beim Rock Shox Monarch RT3 kommt es etwas auf Dein Gewicht an. Wiegt man jenseits der 85Kg kann man eigentlich auch einen Standard M/L Tune nehmen. Bei mir reicht die Zugstufenverstellung da noch aus. Wenn man leichter ist, sollte man einen L/L verwenden.

Ansonsten ein schönes Projekt.....sieht jetzt schon sehr nach viel Fahrspaß aus


----------



## Trashguard (23. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Umwerfer-Tip. Ist allerdings der 2x10. Ich werde eine 2013er SLX-Gruppe mit 3x10 fahren und habe den Nicolai-Umwerfer bei Vince geordert.

Die Dämpfer-Frage ist in der Tat nicht einfach, Vince hat mir den Monarch RC3 Plus im Nicolai-eigenen L/L Tune empfohlen. Laut Compression Chart von RS und dem Nicolai Linkage Tech Sheet bräuchte ich allerdings das Medium-Tune. Auch bin ich mit 95+ Kilo kein Federgewicht.

Viele AC-Rahmen kommen mit dem "normalen" RT3-Dämpfer, da frage ich mich, ob der RC3 Plus überhaupt sein muss. Kleine Luftkammer, große Kammer? Auf 2014er Modelle warten? Fragen über Fragen. Habe mich schon durch diverse Dämpfer-Infos und Forenbeiträge gewühlt, aber je mehr ich lese, desto weniger klar wird meine Entscheidung. Habe Vince nochmal etwas tiefergehend befragt. Mal sehen, was er dazu sagt. Wenn der Umwerfer kommt, gibt es neue Bilder.


----------



## tommi101 (23. Mai 2013)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Viele AC-Rahmen kommen mit dem "normalen" RT3-Dämpfer, da frage ich mich, ob der RC3 Plus überhaupt sein muss. Kleine Luftkammer, große Kammer? Auf 2014er Modelle warten? Fragen über Fragen. Habe mich schon durch diverse Dämpfer-Infos und Forenbeiträge gewühlt, aber je mehr ich lese, desto weniger klar wird meine Entscheidung.



Meiner Meinung nach muss es nicht unbedingt der "Plus" sein....es sei denn Du fährst ständig längere Abfahrten und der Dämpfer bekommt Probleme aufgrund von Überhitzung. Mag sein das der RC3 Plus eine bessere/stabilere Dämpfung liefert...aber ob man das für normalen Tourenbetrieb/Trailriding braucht??
Nachdem Nicolai für mein AC29 den bestellten L/L Monarch nicht liefern konnte, hab ich mir für 150,- Eus einen neuen Monarch RT3 mit M/L Tune aus dem Bikemarkt geschossen und bin seither bestens zufrieden.
Habe auch viel über diverse Dämpfer gelesen und hätte fast die 500,- für den CCDBAir ausgegeben. Letztlich habe ich mich für`s Fahren und gegen das Einstellprozedere entschieden


----------



## sluette (23. Mai 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Letztlich habe ich mich für`s Fahren und gegen das Einstellprozedere entschieden





Kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich habe letztes Jahr echt viele Dämpfer im meinem AM getestet, schlussendlich bleibe ich bei 2 hängen. 
a) DHX5.0 mit Titancoil wenn ich mal in den Park gehe
b) RS Monarch Plus R für's normalen Tourenfahren

Einbauen, einstellen und vergessen!


----------



## Holland (23. Mai 2013)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Danke für den Umwerfer-Tip. Ist allerdings der 2x10. Ich werde eine 2013er SLX-Gruppe mit 3x10 fahren und habe den Nicolai-Umwerfer bei Vince geordert.



Du solltest mit 2x10 planen. Bei mir und ich meine auch bei ein paar anderen hier lief die Sache nicht ganz rund ohne Bash ganz aussen. Die Kette flutscht ohne recht schnell runter, wenn das große KB zu weit vom Umwerfer wegsteht.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Triple F (23. Mai 2013)

@Trashguard

Ein gepulvertes Nicolai hat fast schon wieder Seltenheitswert - bei den Schweißnähten!
Hast Du für die AM-Dämpferaufnahme auch ein anderes Oberrohr ordern müssen (habe mal gehört, dass das so ist)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trashguard (24. Mai 2013)

Von einem geänderten Oberrohr weiß ich nichts. Eine spezielle Order habe ich dahingehend nicht gemacht. Ob Nicoali automatisch reagiert bei einer AM-Aufnahme weiß ich nicht.
Dass die Nicolai-modifizierten Umwerfer nur für 2x10 ausgelegt sind, war mir nicht bekannt, Vince hat mich aber aufgeklärt. Da ich auf 3x10 nur ungern verzichten möchte, werde ich doch auf die klassische Schellenvariante zurückgreifen.
Habe zunächst wahrscheinlich den Anfängerfehler schlechthin gemacht und einen "normalen" XT DownSwing DownPull montiert. Habe nicht bedacht, dass der beim Einfedern aufgrund der verringerten Seilspannung "von allein" herunterschaltet. Also wieder das Ganze demontiert. Werde nun eine Adapterschelle anbringen und einen DirectMount Umwerfer mit Zuganschlag verwenden. Damit sollte es dann gehen.
Werde Bilder vom Ergebnis hier einstellen.


----------



## Holland (24. Mai 2013)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Dass die Nicolai-modifizierten Umwerfer nur für 2x10 ausgelegt sind, war mir nicht bekannt, Vince hat mich aber aufgeklärt. Da ich auf 3x10 nur ungern verzichten möchte, werde ich doch auf die klassische Schellenvariante zurückgreifen.



Der Umwerfer lässt sich grds. schon dreifach fahren. Der hat genug Weg und mit einem Dreifachschalter tut's dann auch auf dem Montagestand. Aber eben nicht unterwegs. Du müsstest nur aussen noch ein Bash dran bekommen, damit die Kette beim Raufschalten nicht aussen runterflutschen kann. Sieht dann aber 100%ig doof aus.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trashguard (24. Mai 2013)

Dreifach mit Bash klingt nach Geprutsche, das soll es ja nicht sein. Viele werden die Umwerferlösung mit Direct-Mount-Schellenadapter von Problem Solvers auch nicht für das gelbe vom Ei halten, aber wenn es funzt bin ich zufrieden. Außerdem hat Vince höchstpersönlich die Klassik-Variante abgesegnet
Und wenn die SLX ihren Dienst mal quittiert und eine weiterhin optimierte XX1 oder Konkurrenzlösung in den Startlöchern steht, gibt es gar keinen Umwerfer mehr.


----------



## Trashguard (3. Juni 2013)

So, nachdem die letzten Teile eingetroffen sind, konnte der Aufbau weitergehen.

Umwerferfrage war gar nicht so einfach. Letztlich wollte ich auf 3x10 nicht verzichten und habe mich für folgende Lösung entschieden: Direct Mount Schelle von Problem Solvers und Umwerfer SLX Downswing Dual Pull mit Zuganschlag.
Na klar, der Nicolai-SRAM-Umwerfer ist leichter, unauffälliger und schwingt mit, kann aber nur 2x10





Auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt stieß das Parallelogramm gegen die Nicolai-Umwerferaufnahme, also...





Und dann war es soweit, frisch aufgebaut, jungfräulich und ungeputzt

































Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, kommt heut die erste Ausfahrt. Werde berichten...


----------



## cycophilipp (3. Juni 2013)

Schööönes Rad!!!! (bis auf die Vorbaulänge...)


----------



## Trashguard (2. Januar 2015)

Helius AC goes Enduro!









Das Helius AC ist das beste je von mir gefahrene Bike. In den (Vor)Alpen dieses Jahr hätte ich die 3x10 keinesfalls missen wollen. Die kleineren Schwächen bergab habe ich durch den Tausch Revelation->Pike und die Kettenführung hoffentlich abgefedert.
Die kleine Bionicon-Erfindung an der Kettenstrebe ist wirklich genial. Optisch gibt es sicher bessere Lösungen, aber das Preisleistungsverhältnis dürfte nicht zu schlagen sein. Funktioniert auch mit 3x10 absolut störungsfrei.

P.S.: Hat jemand sein gepulvertes Nicolai schonmal im Nachhinein bei und von Nicolai eloxieren lassen? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (2. Januar 2015)

Trashguard schrieb:


> P.S.: Hat jemand sein gepulvertes Nicolai schonmal im Nachhinein bei und von Nicolai eloxieren lassen? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?



Nicolai eloxiert nicht selbst, das lassen die machen. Zu deiner Frage! Nicolai lehnt es aus Garantietechnischen Gründen ab gepulverte Rahmen zu endlacken und neu zu eloxieren.


----------



## ssiemund (2. Januar 2015)

Trashguard schrieb:


> .. In den (Vor)Alpen dieses Jahr hätte ich die 3x10 keinesfalls missen wollen. ...


Ich werd' wohl nie verstehen warum man in den Alpen unbedingt 3x10 braucht. Außer du willst bergab einen Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufstellen, geht das alles auch mit 1x10, das richtige Setup natürlich vorausgesetzt.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2015)

1x10 funktioniert in den Alpen nur mit 42er Zusatzritzel und 26/28er Kettenblatt.
Für 1000 Hm oder mehr machen 2 Kettenblätter am meisten Sinn finde ich.


----------



## ssiemund (2. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> 1x10 funktioniert in den Alpen nur mit 42er Zusatzritzel und 26/28er Kettenblatt...


... hab ich doch gesagt, "das richtige Setup vorausgesetzt" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trashguard (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

von mir ein kleines Update. Nach vielen, vielen, vielen tollen Stunden auf und mit dem Bike, musste ich einen ersten "Defekt" feststellen. Die linke Druckstrebe hat sich ein bißchen verzogen.







Nicolai hat die Strebe so dermaßen anstandslos getauscht (bzw werden die immer paarweise getauscht), dass das ein großes Lob verdient!

Ich habe den Austausch genutzt, um mir Gedanken über eine leichte optische Modifizierung zu machen. Hier folgt das Ergebnis:


----------



## Trashguard (16. Dezember 2015)

Der Rahmen kam bereits sehr ordentlich zurück, dennoch hieß es, scheuern, scheuern, scheuern. Habe sehr feine Stahlwolle benutzt und anschließend mit handelsüblicher Alupolitur und Micorfasertuch nachgearbeitet. Hätte vorher nie für möglich gehalten, dass mir reines "RAW" so gut gefallen würde.
Mal schauen, als wie pflegeintensiv sich der Rahmen erweisen wird.

Danke Nicolai


----------



## Holland (17. Dezember 2015)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kam bereits sehr ordentlich zurück, dennoch hieß es, scheuern, scheuern, scheuern. Habe sehr feine Stahlwolle benutzt und anschließend mit handelsüblicher Alupolitur und Micorfasertuch nachgearbeitet. Hätte vorher nie für möglich gehalten, dass mir reines "RAW" so gut gefallen würde.
> Mal schauen, als wie pflegeintensiv sich der Rahmen erweisen wird.
> 
> Danke Nicolai



Ist eher polished, als raw. Sieht aber top aus! 

Gruss
Holland.


----------

